# Schmear Case? Cheese help needed.



## ONG (Dec 7, 2006)

HI folks,

I am from the Ohio Amish country and have sampled a type of cheese that I would like to make myself.

It is a type of spread. IIRC it is slightly beige in color and is spread on bread and eaten.

Schmear would be smear or spread and case is cheese. 

Anyone out there know what I am talking about?


----------

